# onedrive



## rosejilly (Oct 3, 2014)

new laptop, and thought we wanted a business account with onedrive, which we set up, but changed our minds but cant for the life of me find out how to sign out of onedrive app and sign in as other account, i can get it on line but want the app to have same account


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you have created a Microsoft Live One account and signed in with that you will have to create a new user Create User Account Without Using Email Address In Windows 8 and sign into the computer with that account


----------



## rosejilly (Oct 3, 2014)

i have a business email i used to set it up and now want to use my personal email, they are both microsoft accounts, i can sign in on line just not on tne app


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Maybe this will help: Windows Store - Sign in with Different Microsoft Account in Windows 8


----------



## rosejilly (Oct 3, 2014)

ok tried that doesnt give me an option to change user, giving up i think,ill just do it online, thank you


----------

